# WHV Subclass 462 looking for Tourism work in Northern Australia



## Cailenegrace (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi there!

I am currently in South Australia on a Work and Holiday Visa (462) and I am wanting to apply for a second year!

I unfortunately have a small window of time to complete my 3 months work so I am trying to get as much info and plan it all ahead of time. I know that the work just has to be in Norther Australia (North if the Tropics).

Does anyone know of a company that specializes in work placement for Work and Holiday visa holders? Any hospitality/hotel/resort/tourism work is what I'm going for.

September-November


----------

